# Tool Chest Plan



## ACV (Sep 19, 2006)

I am looking for the plans for this tool chest. Anyone seen it? I did see it one other place in the past...2 identical side by side under a table but cannot find it now.

I appreciate any help from someone who has seen the same chest.
Allison

Found this link in my history but cannot get the source to the link:
http://media.ptg-online.com/media/pc/Articles/Project Plans/20021113180322_tool_chest.pdf


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi AVC

I know you didn't ask for my 2 cents BUT this tool chest is a bad design 

No sub frame support for one and the wheels are two small and in the wrong place. if you load this chest up with tools and try a move it... looks like it will fold up like a deck of cards.
One biscuit in ea. corner to hold the drawers together I don't think so,1/4" bottom on the drawers, I don't think so with no support in the center of the draw I don't think so,drawer guides back 3/4" from the front I don't think so.no top or bottom support
This would be one hvy. puppy b/4 you got the tools in it.

Again you didn't ask for my 2 cents bUT I should point out the items I see.

Bj


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Allison, the pdf file you sent the link for IS the plan, there is nothing else. Sylvan tool works means Scott Phillips designed this chest and you most likely got it from freeplans.com or a link from thewoodworkersjournal ezine. (This is where I got my copy of it) There are much better choices for tool cabinets. I would suggest you look at plansnow.com where you will have better choices and detailed plans.


----------



## machinistchest (Jun 24, 2009)

*chest plans WOODSMITH*

Allison,

The new issue of woodsmith magazine #183 June/July 2009 has a real nice plan for a suitcase tool chest type.

This plan was modeled after a mission style,seven drawer double panel oak with top till and felt lined

Orginally built by the Union Tool Chest Works CO. of Rochester NY. founded in 1893 The guys that set the standard in chest building.

It`s nice to see that Woodsmith is passing on a tradition and recreating our American history in the work place.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

ACV said:


> I am looking for the plans for this tool chest. Anyone seen it? I did see it one other place in the past...2 identical side by side under a table but cannot find it now.
> 
> I appreciate any help from someone who has seen the same chest.
> Allison
> ...


I believe Shopnotes had one. I'll have to look around for it.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Guys, I think after 3 years she has it under control.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Guys

Some times it's best to buy one that's all done at the right price  the bottom line thing comes into play on this one...

Eight Drawer Wood Tool Chest
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices
- Harbor Freight Tools - Quality Tools at the Lowest Prices

=========


----------



## machinistchest (Jun 24, 2009)

*Ebay chest*

Bobj3

That chest is also seen on Ebay Is that you...MC


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Nope not me  I do have one but it's not for sale ,it's a great one for the price 

======



machinistchest said:


> Bobj3
> 
> That chest is also seen on Ebay Is that you...MC


----------



## machinistchest (Jun 24, 2009)

*The windsor chest*

It`s what they call the windsor chest this guy has been sellen them on ebay for as long as i can rember I would think it `s made in china but not positive

He`s got a buy it now for $93.99 the item # is 230351119124

I often wondered who the distributers were I`d really like to know who the manufacturer is...MC


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi John

Looks like one in the same  not to bad at 120.00 but I do like a bit more at 80.oo plus shipping of 18.oo = 98.oo if you play it right you can get it for a bit less via.HF coupons  but I don't who makes them ,I'm sure it must be a shop in China 

8 Drawer Wooden Tool Chest Machinist Wood Cabinet 2D11 - eBay (item 230351119124 end time Jul-22-09 12:07:18 PDT)

=========



machinistchest said:


> It`s what they call the windsor chest this guy has been sellen them on ebay for as long as i can rember I would think it `s made in china but not positive
> 
> He`s got a buy it now for $93.99 the item # is 230351119124
> 
> I often wondered who the distributers were I`d really like to know who the manufacturer is...MC


----------



## machinistchest (Jun 24, 2009)

*John B. Hetzsl`s tool chest plan*

Here`s yet another set of plans for a Union mission style 26" non till type by American furniture and design CO.

However I`m not allowed by the board to post the URL`S

Cheers, MC


----------



## machinistchest (Jun 24, 2009)

*AFD Link Hetzel wooden tool chest plan*

Here`s that link...MC

afd hetzel`s plan - Google Search


----------

